# Rate the CITIES that you have been to !!!



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

i think this one is better


----------



## car-zg (May 21, 2005)

1-10

Dortmund 6
Zagreb 7
Dubrovnik 10
Mainz 8
Edmonton 7
Vancouver 9
Krakow 8
Budapest 9
Ljubljana 7
Trieste 6
Madrid 9
Barcelona 8
Monaco 10
Cannes 8
Nice 8
Banska Bistrica 7


----------



## Shanghai City (Jan 22, 2006)

Shanghai 10.0 (  living town, but not hometown----> hometown is Ludwigshafen, Germany)
Jakarta 9.0
Muinch 7.5
New York 8.5
Los Angeles 9.0
Manila 8.0
Dubai 6.5 
Mumbai 7.5
Delhi 7.0
Bangkok 9.0
Buenos Aires 8.0
Miami 9.0
Milan 7.5
Paris 8.5
Hongkong 9.0
Beijing 9.0
Nanjing 9.5
Taipeh 8.5
Tokyo 9.0
Osaka 8.0
Frankfurt 8.5
Seoul 8.0
:cheers:


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Me too 


Paris - 10

Can't rate anything higher. Paris is stunning, no mather how great the stories are Paris will never disappoint you. The architecture, the Eiffel Tower, the Notre Dame, the Louvre all stunning. The city feels very cosmopolitan, big. A real world city


London - 9.5

London is wonderful. Maybe even nicer than Paris. I can think of no other city where you can spend so many days sightseeing! The landmarks are amazing and it even has a nice skyline. The only why I don't rate London a 10 is the mix between old and new. Some may like it but I'm not a great fan of it.

Rome - 9.8

:drool:

Rome is so beautiful. Beauty is on every corner of the street. Everybody knows Romes great landmarks but it has to offer so much more! The atmosphere, the people, the chaos, the food: AMAZING! I don't rate Rome a 10 because it don't offer great modern architecture

Berlin - 8.8 

I really liked the atmosphere of Berlin. It is something special, you can't describe it. Berlin had some great archtitecture such as the Potsdamer Platz, Brandenburger Tor and the Fernsehturm. The things I didn't like about Berlin were the huge numbers of commieblocks. There were just too much of them. Commieblocks have something special but I prefer historic archticture. Architecture of which Berlin has few. I knew Berlin was bombed during WO2 but I didn't know so much historic was destroyed, there's almost nothing left! I remember when I drove on the Friedrichs avenue I was amazed I saw so little historical buildings. A pity really, Berlin could have been so beautiful

Prague - 9

I was amazed by the big size of the Old Town. It is really big and every single building is beautiful. I especially liked Josefov which has amazing street walls. Ofcourse the Charles Bridge, the Market Square etc. were beautiful. Hradcany amazed me. You can spend so much time there! It is very big. The mini Eiffel-Tower on the Petrin is nice too. I knew the stories that skyscraper moved a bit but you could really feel it on the Petrin tower! A bit scary but nice. The thing that I didn't like was the shopping facilities, not that I really like shopping but my mum and my brother do. They couldn't find really good stores, pretty much all of them are tourist holes

Ljubjana - 9.5

BEAUTIFUL CITY! Relativily unknown but gorgeous. The city is very charming has a nice canal flowing through the city with restaurant packed around the embankment. Very nice! Everybody was on the street in the evening I was there. Pretty much all young people, young gorgeous people! The women were stunning. I can assure you; I've never seen so many beautiful girls in one city. The prices were cheap too. We stayed in a uber-luxurious hotel with 4 people for just 105 euros a night :cheers:

Other cities

Florence - 8
Milan - 7.8
Pisa- 6
Venice - 8.5
Salzburg - 8.5 
Luxembourg - 6.5
Luzern - 8
Split - 7
Cologne - 7.3


----------



## car-zg (May 21, 2005)

some smaller towns: 

graz 9
zell am see 7
varazdin 8
lorret de mar 6
maribor 6
novo mesto 6
ptuj 7
rovinj 9
mostar 8
bihač 7
split 7










P.S. @ F.R. i f you want slowenian girs, come to Croatia in Summer/esp. Istria and Novalja,Pag.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

I've been to Croatia. 2 times also last year. I prefer the girls in Slovenia


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

London - Perfect atmosphere, the best place in the world 10.0
Marrakech - Nice people, great atmosphere, goes above youre expectation 8.5
Cologne - Nice memories, also a very nice atmosphere, the dom is amazing 8.2
Prague - Beautifull city, Hot chicks. But the people aren't nice 8.0
Paris - Nice town 7.8
Frankfurt - Crazy place, been there two times at night! It's pretty weird at night (but I like it)7.5
Bruxelles - Has it's charms 7.2
Canterbury - Good for shopping, and a nice church 7.0
Casablanca - Nothing special... But a very nice mosque 7.0
Dax - Small nice town, much fun too 6.8


----------



## Italic (Sep 16, 2005)

New York 9
Philadelphia 8
Barcelona 8.5
Malaga 7.5
Marakesch 8
Casablanca 6
El Cairo 8
Luxor 8
Aswan 8.5
Wien 8 
Graz 6
Milan 8
Venice 9
Rome 9


----------



## car-zg (May 21, 2005)

@RF, i ment to say that every summer half of Slowenian populatio is going to croatia to have fun. And Istria is nearset to Slowenia so every year 250 000slowenian girls are coming there to have fun!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

ok mine:
Moscow 9
Sochi 6
Kislovodsk 3
Visaginas 4
Istanbul 10
Vien 9
Sinai 6
Prague 9
Dresden 8
Baku 9
Quba 8


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

In no order:

New York - 9.5
I've been here three times, and have loved every visit. Some aspects of the city remind me of London, but it has this undescribable unique feel. Great place.

Paris - 9
I haven't stayed as long in Paris as I have in New York. The view from the Eiffel Tower is amazing, and the architecture in the city is superb.

Miami - 8
When I went, fantastic weather, great location, beaches and people. I enjoyed the cuisine and there was plenty of things to do to keep me occupied. I would like to visit the city again.

Boston - 7.5
Its a nice city, not as good as Miami (in terms of enjoyment), but good nevertheless.

Atlanta - 8
This city blew my expectations right away. I didn't think I would enjoy A-Town as much as I did, and its a great place. It has nice attractions, and an interesting history for such a new city.

Mombasa - 7
This is another unique city. Its on the Indian Ocean coast of Kenya, and is the nation's oldest city. I like Mombasa, particularly for its 'Old Town'. The arab-inspired architecture is great, and the beaches are not too far either. Nice city.

Dubai - 8.5
Very interesting city. I visited Dubai in late summer, so the temperatures were hiiigh, but it didn't stop my enjoyment of the city. The buildings and architecture in the city are heavy. I enjoyed the 'Gold Souk' and beaches, and its a city I would visit again.

Orlando - 6.5
Nothing special stands out about this city. Its not bad, not by a long shot, but its not in the same league as other places I've visited. The theme parks are great though.

Washington DC - 8

D.C is a nice city, with good attractions. The museums here were great, and the centre is well planned. I enjoyed staying here.


----------



## goodmood10 (Oct 23, 2005)

*London -10
*Luang prabang (Laos) - 10 
*Roma 8
*Paris 9
*cairo 7
*malaga 6
*sevilla - 7.5
*granada 8.5
*salzburg 9
*bangkok -8
*Amsterdam - 8
*Edinburgh - 8.5
*Glazgo - 7
*Milano - 7
*Insbruck - 8.5
*Munich - 8
*brussels- 8.5
*Birmingham - 7
*York - 8.5
*leeds - 7
*Oxford - 8


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

Tokyo 9.5
Copenhagen 8.5
Sydney 8.5
Amsterdam 8.0
Stockholm 8.0
FrankFurt 7.5
London 7.5
Paris 7.5
Osaka 7.5
Berlin 6.5
Vienna 6.0


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^ ???

Forza is also after Slovenian girls? 

The Americas

Honolulu 7.5 (Alright, but nothing special. It's not as exotic as you might expect.)
Anchorage 6.5 (Nothing there, really. Nice sea.)
Fairbanks 5.5 (Booooooring.)
Whitehorse 7.5 (Nicer than its Alaskan counterparts, more lively and nicely located.)
Vancouver 9.0 (Very beautiful, I was quite young at that time.)
Seattle 8.5 (but too young to remember, I was there two weeks after Cobain's death)
San Francisco 10.0 (the most beautiful city in America)
LA 6.5 (only for Universal and Disney)
Las Vegas 7.5 (a little boring for a 7-year old.)
Salt Lake City 7.5 (Middle of nowhere, but an interesting Museum of Natural History.)
Boston 8.0 (a little too European...)
Miami 7.5 (well, a crowded beach, some nice architecture)
Montreal 9.0 (very beautifully located, big but not too big, and very green, old architecture)
Quebec City 8.0 (not as lively as Montreal, but too touristic)
Halifax 8.0 (nice waterfront)

Europe:
Lisbon 8.5 (been there in 98, so I saw the Expo and liked it a lot)
Barcelona 9.0 (European hot-spot, cool place to go and chill.)
Dublin 8.5 (nice and cosy but a little too small and homogenic to be really convincing)
London 10.0 (Capital of the world, what else can I say?)
Paris 8.5 (didn't impress me too much, except for the view from Montmartre)
Nice 7.5 (loud and chaotic, but I will keep good things in my memory...)
Zürich 9.0 (very stylish and convenient, beautifully located by the lake)
Bergamo 9.0 (lovely old town)
Brescia 7.0 (a lot of 30s architecture, ie fascist fake marmor)
Verona 8.0 (interesting but nothing out of the ordinary)
Venice 10.0 (I don't have to explain this, it is love.)
Florence 8.0 (too many tourists, too little atmosphere)
Pisa 8.0 (^^)
Rome 9.5 (too many fat American tourists in hot-pants for 10.0 )
Naples 9.5 (very dense, very lively, very loud, essentially Italy)
Oslo 9.5 (I just love Scandianavia/n girls)
Stockholm. 9.5 (^^)
Berlin 10.0 (no explanation possible)
Potsdam 8.0 (getting better)
Munich 9.0 (too conservatively Bavarian)
Prague 9.0 (crowded)
Cesky Krumlov 8.5 (very picturesque)
Bratislava 8.5 (communist architecture sins still very visible, but essentially a lovely town)
Nitra 7.0 (whooo, scary)
Budapest 9.0 (ressembles Vienna in many, many ways)
Zagreb 9.5 (a cute little city)
Ljubljana 9.5 (^^)
Istanbul 9.0 (very vivid)

Africa:
Tunis 8.5 (a little too vivid perhaps)
Jo'burg 8.5 (interesting)
Cape Town 9.5 (what a city...)

Australasia:
Sydney 9.5 (green, urban, multicultural, clean, stylish, hell yeah!)
Auckland 9.0 (a little boring but still quite attractive)
Wellington 7.5 (c'mon, you don't have to close your restaurants at five pm. This is supposed to be a capital city...)
Dunedin 8.0 (a little better...)


----------



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

Barcelona 8 - Great atmosphere but lacks true landmarks and better infrastracture 

Venice 4 - Way overrated. I admit it's the most beautiful sewage pool in the world though.

Nice 8 - I spent only a day there and liked it. Not the prices. 

Monte Carlo 9 - casinos, old town, the harbour, shine... 

Munich 8 - Typical middle european city, you can't not like it but it won't dazzle you either

Dortmund 5.5 - not ugly but just too plain and too industrial, like the rest of the Ruhr

Zagreb 8 - beautiful downtown, but many buildings need renovation 

Ljubljana 8.5 - small and amazing with small river and the hill with the forthress in the center of the town

Graz 9 - I love it. Has some simmilarities with Ljubljana (the river and the hill), but overall has better buildings

Milano 7 - Except for the cathedral and few shopping points, nothing much to see


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

Gosh here we go:
(1-10 scale, only cities over a million in population (or of great significance)

Los Angeles - 10
San Francisco - 9
San Diego - 7
Las Vegas - 8
Phoenix - 5
Seattle - 8
Denver - 7
Dallas - 8
Houston - 9
San Antonio - 10
Miami - 9
D.C. - 6
Philadelphia - 6
New York - 10
Chicago - 10
Detroit - 4
Boston - 8
Montreal - 9
Toronto - 7
Mexico City - 7
Rio - 8
London - 10
Paris - 10
Berlin - 10
Koln - 10
Frankfurt - 10
Madrid - 10
Barcelona - 9
Porto - 10
Las Palmas - 9
Milan - 10
Moscow - 10
St. Petersburg - 9
Beruit - 7
Baku - 6
Cairo - 5
Dubai - 7
Cape Town - 7
Delhi - 6
Mumbai - 8
Bangkok - 8
Singapore - 9
Melbourne - 10
Sydney - 9
Tokyo - 10
Beijing - 8
Hong Kong - 10

theres more, but every time I mention where I travel, people get mad.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

^^ Houstontexas, so you have travelled a lot but haven't managed yet to visit Hamburg or Munich?

Although I find such ratings rather nondescript, I join in. I just rate cities above 100.000 inhabitants and among them only those I feel I have got a grasp of living there. Scale from 1-10.

Hamburg - 9 (My hometown. Deduction for the typical grey weather and not so outgoing people)

Berlin - 9 (Trendy city with its own rough charme and a offers a lot to spend the freetime. Not beautyful, but exciting. I have some problems though with the typical "Berliner Schnauze" [Berliners are known for being rather rude])

Kiel - 5 (A boring city. But gets an extra point for the nightlife. I didn't expect a little agglomeration of clubs and pubs in the city centre. I didn't expect any nightlife at all.)

Paderborn - 6 (beautyful town, but I had the impression that the population is too conservative - probably due to the fact being a catholic stronghold as the seat of an archbishop)

Enschede - 7 (Too small for my taste, but the market place is packed with restaurants, pubs and clubs which makes the town enjoyable)

Amsterdam - 9 (Special smell of the air.  )

Rotterdam - 7 (The central shopping streets apart of the obviously newest part look so shabby. Some nice highrises)

Venice - 5 (Just a tourist spot you only visit, that's all)

Palermo - 7 (Mondello beach is awesome. The old town would look really good when renovated. Public Transport needs to be better for a city of 700.000)

Prague - 10 (Just beautyful. Very good PT system. Located in a lovely area. I don't mind the tourist masses)

London - 9 (Sooo much to do and discover. Deduction for the mix of old and new buildings which doesn't harmonise IMO) 

Copenhagen - 8 (Good shopping facilities in the center, but too sparsely populated IMO)


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

kinda hard to do but here goes... (in no order but in score, order within same score not representative) btw im pretty lazy I just rank in groups down from 10. This means that 5 is not average, but the worse of the ones I have visited. Major cities only and this is only for visiting/tourism stuff
New York City 10
London 10
Chicago 9
Tokyo 9
San Francisco 9
Washington DC 9
Paris 9
Los Angeles 8
Pittsburgh 8
Honolulu 8
San Diego 8
Osaka 8
Brussels 8
Zurich 7
Atlanta 7
Kyoto 7
Hiroshima 7
Denver 6
Cleveland 6
Geneva 6
San Jose 6
Salt Lake City 5
Hopefully I will be expanding this list this summer


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## kostya (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok...Not the small ones.

*Athens, Greece: 8/10*
Good infrastructure, chaotic, bad planned, many places to visit, feels like home since i'm from Thessaloniki 

*Patra, Greece: 7/10*
The only city i've been lost in even if i'm Greek :bash:
Beautiful squares, many young people(university students) which gives the city brightness :cheers: 

*Ancona, Italy: 7/10*
Small, *italian*, good weather, nothing special.

*Bari, Italy: 7/10*
Same as above

*Rome, Italy: 9/10*
Rome is Rome , big enough comparing to other Italian cities i've been to, beautiful street scenes, funky metro but small.

*Florence, Italy: 10/10*
I prefer it "Firenze"  , one of my favourite cities in Italy!!! I love it! The whole Toscane area( Siena etc.). Great wine and great museums 

*Napoli, Italy: 9/10*
Mediterranean, reminds me homeland , good pizza, weather and people are ok. 
*
Venice, Italy: 8/10*
Some may say overrated, but i like it. Unique!
*
Paris, France: 10/10*
One of my favourite city...great urban environment, architecture, transportation, colours, weather. Hm, maybe the food is the only i wouldn't like.
*
Brussels, Belgium: 7/10*
Nothing special. Bad weather, common architecture for the region, nice trams, bad food, good chocolate thought.Overall it's nice. but nothing special as i said.
*
Luxemburg: 10/10*
I'd like to live here, good people willing to help a traveller, quite everywhere, clean, good roads, pizza hut is good in the main square, try it 
*
Dusseldorf/Koln/Regensburg/Munchen, Germany: 9/10*
Clean, common german cities. I like the south especially. Good cars, beer and stuff like that 
*
Salzburg, Austria: 10/10*
Beautiful, been there only in winter. Great panoramic view from top of the hill, good food, beautiful architecture.

*Wien-Vienna, Austria: 10/10*
Another one of my favourite cities! Been there in the winter and it's just beautiful! Must visit!!
*
Moscow, Russia: 7/10*
Been here for a while, not my type of a city. Big, chaotic, interesting enough though


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Nice thread!

In Brazil:

*São Paulo, SP* - 8.5
It's a VERY nice city, many buildings, feels very urban, but it's sooo dirty and some areas are so ran down.

*Curitiba, PR* - 9
It's a beautiful city, the most organised metropolis in the country. It's got nice parks and good architecture.

*Porto Alegre, RS* - 9.5
My favorite city in Brazil so far. Feels very big (4 million in metro), people in the street are very beautiful and many, MANY trees.

*Salvador, BA* - 7.5
It's got some impressive areas like the coast area, but inside the city you can see too many slums. The Pelourinho is one of the most beautiful places I've ever been.

*Florianópolis, SC* - 9
The city has a great landscape, very beautiful beaches, a nice bridge. It could be a perfect city if the people in the city wasn't so rude.


Abroad

*Buenos Aires, Argentina* - 10
Beautiful, charming, clean. Buenos Aires has got the BEST architecture in South America, maybe 3rd in the continent after Chicago and NYC. Superb!

*Montevideo, Uruguay* - 8
An OK city. Nice streets, many trees, but it's way too quiet for a metropolis. People are very nice down there.

*Toronto, Canada* - 9.5
Been there only in winter and I just LOVED it. It's got a perfect mix of everything u have in the world. Beautiful modern architecture and great public transportation.

*Montréal, Canada* - 9.0
Another beautiful Canadian town. Feels like a mix between Europe and NA. I wish to get there in the summer, I'm sure my rate would rise.

*Québec City, Canada* - 10 (although I'd give 25/10 )
The most beautiful city I've ever visited. I have no words to describe, you just have to be there.

*Ottawa, Canada* - 9
This city surprised me a LOT. The parliament hill is something and the city seems to be very organised. Good architecture!

*New York City, USA* - 10
This city impressed me the most, ever in my life. Everything is big, modern, fancy. Elegant metropolis, it's got the best of everything. I wish I could go there once again.


Yeah, that's pretty much it. I mostly like the cities I visit hehe. Even my dad realised that for me, being anywhere outside my city gets to be a great trip hehehe.



ps: in 6 weeks you'll have San Francisco, Los Angeles and Las Vegas comments too


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

In Brazil: 

*Porto Alegre, RS:* 9.5
It's my second city. Very green, with nice parks and the best metropolis to live in Brazil. Usually, people from there are really good-looking.

*Florianópolis, SC:* 9.5
Another great place to live in. Its landscape is stunning.

*Curitiba, PR:* 9.0
Probably the most organized city in Brazil; it has the best parks in the country, very well kept and its urbanism is a model for other cities. I've been there once and the weather was quite bad; maybe my impression of Curitiba would be better if the weather was good.

*São Paulo, SP:* 9.0
It's a gigantic city where you can find everything you want. It has the best and the worst in Brazil. A city with a lot of buildings; sometimes you can't realize where the city ends. 

*Belo Horizonte, MG:* 9.5
A very green city, with modern buildings and a nice place to live in. Its surrounding is one of the most beautiful in Brazil.

*Ouro Preto, MG:* 10.0
One of the most beautiful cities in the country. Everybody who comes to Brazil must go there. I have no more words to describe this amazing city.

*Natal, RN:* 8.5
A nice city with beautiful beaches. Its people is very, very kind.

*Fortaleza, CE:* 9.5
Great city with nice buildings and beautiful beaches. Its people is very nice too.


Abroad: 

*Montevideo, Uruguay:* 9.0
Quiet for a big city. It has a really good old architecture, maybe one of the best in South America. Very green, a lot of trees in the streets. People are very nice down there.

*Buenos Aires, Argentina:* 10.0
Really charming, the architecture is great and its people are really good-looking. When you leave Buenos Aires, you always think you have to see something more, maybe because there's so many beautiful things down there. Oh, yes, it's one of my favorites cities in the World.

*Miami, USA:* 9.0
I don't remember very well Miami, because I was quite young when I was there (I was 10). Well, but I do know it's a really nice city.

*Vancouver, Canada:* 10.0
A city which I love. I stayed there for a month, so I could have an idea how is to live in Vancouver. It was winter and saw snow for the first time in my life. The city in absolutelly stunning. Its nature is gorgeus and its buildings and parks - specially Stanley Park - are really nice too. People over there are very, very nice to deal with.

*Victoria, Canada:* 8.5
I got a little bit disappointed with this city. I thought it was like Quebec City, I mean, with a lot of beautiful old buildings, but it's not; I liked it though. The landscape between Vancouver and Victoria is one of the most beautiful I've ever seen.


----------

